# iCloud et disque dur



## Mirou (1 Février 2020)

je n'ai pas compris la philosophie d'icloud.j'ai pensé qu'en mettant mes fichiers dans icloud ,je libérerai mon disque dur . Or il n'en est rien.C'est ainsi que ,lorsque je consulte le stockage à partir de la pomme ,j'ai 8,92 GO EN ICLOUD DRIVE et 17,33 GO EN document alors que finder me dit  13,12 GO en icloud drive et 38,9 MO en document.
merci de m'éclairer:comment faire en sorte que ce que je mets en icloud drive soit effacer du disque dur?


----------



## ericse (1 Février 2020)

Effectivement iCloud n'est pas vraiment un Cloud de stockage (comme peut l'être Dropbox) mais avant tout un Cloud de synchronisation entre iDevices.
Ceci dit, pour libérer de l'espace il y a un assistant sur Mac qui sait tirer partie de iCloud quand il est présent :
Menu A propos de ce Mac / Stockage / Gérer...


----------



## Chris K (2 Février 2020)

Voir ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206996

En gros si tu décides de faire stocker le Bureau et les Documents dans iCloud et que ton Mac manque d’espace, seuls les documents utilisés récemment sont téléchargés depuis le cloud sur ton Mac. Les autres sont conservés sur le cloud.


----------



## gabo436 (11 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 

Je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir vous aider , mais j'ai a peu pres le meme probleme :
J'ai un mac book pro (2014) disque dur 500 giga plein 
abonné a Icloud pour 2 Tetra 
Et j'ai 1,5 tetra de libre 

ma question: Lorsque je veux mettre un fichier disons video ( 50 giga) a partir d'un disque dur externe dans Icloud Drive
je recois le message :  disque dur saturé libére bla bla ...

Jer ne comprends pas ce que le disque dur a à voir avec Icloud Drive 

Je suis un peu perdu la ????

voila et merci


----------

